# Working Interviews, tried and true



## arbor dad

Lets face it, finding employees is a rough battle. Alot of guys claim alot of things that are stretched far from reality. As a foreman for a few tree care companys and now as an owner, I have learned how to avoid alot of hoop-la 
during the first few weeks of a new employee.
#1 after a phone screening, set up a one day working interview. This gives your crew and you a chance to see the merchandise without buying. Let him know the nite before there is no commitment on either side, its good for both parties. alot of guys wanting to get in the biz have no idea how demanding the job can be and this gives them an out as well as yourself if he's not cutting the mustard. Interview him randomly through out the day,see what he knows. If you like him at the end of the day let him know, but try to have a few other canidates lined up for working interviews that week. The winning guy gets offered the job on friday..but with conditions and a trial period. Remember dont sell yourself short out of need and make them earn a job, you'll weed out the trash with this technique and hopefully get good crew members.


----------



## clearance

Good one, I like it. If my old boss (who I like as a man) would have let his good guys have a say I wouldn't have quit in disgust with no notice because of the lying, lazy culls he found to work with us. So true, all the talk and credentials in the world are just that, talk and paper. Can the man actually work hard all day, five days a week and do everything he says he can?


----------



## oldugly

I like it alot. As long as the man is treated fairly during that day...ie paid as agreed and covered under wc etc. (which he would be with most policies). I had a boss do that for me one time a long time ago..he agreed on 7.00 an hour for the day...at the end of the day I had a full time job at 9.00, (which was darn good money for a climber in the mid 70's),


----------



## Lawn Masters

Thats an EXCELLANT method to find a good worker, and weed out the ones that cant handle it. its not exactly an easy job. 
I went through it myself. works well for its purpose.


----------



## cushdog

Lawnmasters< How Did It Work Out In The End?


----------



## arbor dad

*how did what work out?*

how did what work out ?


----------



## Dadatwins

Novel idea, but how does this work with business insurance & workers comp? If the prospective worker drops a tree on a house or falls out of a tree on the trial day how does this get covered? I know the potential for this exists with every new employee, but you are talking about a 1 day tryout, so this is not an employee ?? or is it, so how do you protect your business?


----------



## TreeLady

> Novel idea, but how does this work with business insurance & workers comp? If the prospective worker drops a tree on a house or falls out of a tree on the trial day how does this get covered?



Yes, how would that work exactly?


----------



## arbor dad

*great question*

They are treated like any other employee. All transaction go through my accountant. they fill out a app,w9,w4,copy of of social and drvl lic. as soon as they leave the shop they are covered. Typicaly during a one day working interview we do not have them drive, they are watched carfully during the first 5 minutes of chainsaw use(you can tell in that short of time) and I try to plan jobs with a mix of pruning (large leggy trees with a tough throw-in ) and removals(not so close to the house.) I silently observe during the a.m then ask probing questions in the PM to try to fish for what knowlege, ethics and honesty might be there. Then I ask the crew to give me thier input. Its not so easy getting a job with us, I expect alot and in return I give alot. We're not in the business of handing out jobs. Hotshot climbers with bad attitudes never work out, average climbers who ask alot of questions and come to work with a smile and a willingness to learn..ahhh those are the ones.


----------



## Nickrosis

So you hire them before they go out.


----------



## arbor dad

*exactly*

For insurance purposes so they are covered it has to be done that way. For the interview-ee to know is that this is a paid working interview @ $9 per hr with a decision to be made on hiring on for a 60 day probation period at the end of the week, or if thier spectacular at the end of the day.


----------



## Dadatwins

Very nice, I especially like the probation period, I am sure there is an extensive pre-screening process before they are put on a truck also.
I like that the crew gets an input as to the work performance as they have to work day-to-day with the person, Just curious, what would you say the retention rate % for this type of hiring would be. Good business plan in my opinion.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

clearance said:


> Good one, I like it. If my old boss (who I like as a man) would have let his good guys have a say I wouldn't have quit in disgust with no notice because of the lying, lazy culls he found to work with us. So true, all the talk and credentials in the world are just that, talk and paper. Can the man actually work hard all day, five days a week and do everything he says he can?



Only five days a week!! SWEET! Where do I sign up? 
If the sun is shinin' the chips are flyin'!!


----------



## arbor dad

*retention rate*

dadatwins, as a foreman once, I convinced my boss to trust me with this idea, We got rid of the riff raff and had a clean-cut talented crew with 20% turnover. Now as my own boss and changing the compensation and appreciation mentality, I have close to the same crew from when I started, One guy was in a car wreck and may not be able to climb again. big ugly squirrel, its actually 4 -10's ( or 12's ) in the busy season. Fridays off. If there out and down and dirty might as well put in another 2 hours, same work load per week, 4 days of field overhead shaved off each month for the boss, guys can leave for camping or fishing thursday night if they want...works out great for both parties.


----------



## Nickrosis

We do that but over a 90 day period, risk-free for us.


----------



## Jumper

Dadatwins said:


> Very nice, I especially like the probation period



I too like the probation period, however I consider it a two way street-I worked for a company two years ago which although very professional in most aspects left me with a few questions at the end of the first day, and when the job offer was made I said no thanks, collected my $126 and left with no hard feelings. I just did not want to work 12 hour days for four days a week.


----------



## arbor dad

the 5 day 4 day has been optioned many times through out the years and the guys always pick the 4. Working long hours is worth it if you get a long weekend. Since Iv'e ben an owner I get a long weekend allright, full of shop maintenence,billing,scheduling,bidding....on and on...those lucky guys!!!


----------



## clearance

I think 10-12 hours climbing is too long for safety reasons, 8 is enough, my boss now is a faller, we work 61/2 hour days like fallers. You are just not as sharp and with it after 8 hours or 10 hours, maybe it works for some but sooner or later it may bite you in the ass, I hope not.


----------

